# live food delivery....



## sharon02 (Oct 22, 2008)

hi, i have a bearded dragon called jeremy, he is just over a year old and hes my best mate lol. due to an illness i can no longer drive and i am finding it difficult to fetch food for him, i live near s****horpe and was wondering if anyone knows of who delivers etc....perhaps someone on here breeds the food and could deliver to me....please help....thanks xx


----------



## Nataliej (Oct 17, 2008)

I get my livefood delivered from Ebay, as weird as that sounds! hahaha
You get a choice of crickets, locusts, mealworms, waxworms etc & they list all different sizes.

It is about £7 including delivery and it is also next day delivery!

If you wanna check it out, search for the seller, *Milkie13*

The boxes come packed! 
Defo recomend that.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

ricks live food http://rickslivefood.co.uk/


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Hi

We use Mantis world on ebay. Get 6 boxes of crickets, locusts & mealies for around £12 delivered the day after ordering. Always been good:2thumb:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I use the livefood warehouse.. Always arrive next day and never had a dead one yet.

Liz


----------



## Nataliej (Oct 17, 2008)

andy007 said:


> Hi
> 
> We use Mantis world on ebay. Get 6 boxes of crickets, locusts & mealies for around £12 delivered the day after ordering. Always been good:2thumb:


Yeah, Thats the one I'm talking about aswell.
It;s really good!!


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile supplies mail order
Triple 8 Reptiles - Online Reptile Shop UK


----------



## neil270289 (Sep 14, 2008)

ive just ordered of ricks live food yesterday and im waiting for them to arive

1000 crix for £4.85 plus £2 postage and yeah i mean one thousand lol


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

www.livefoods.co.uk is by far the cheapest and every order is there next day iv even ordered at 4 in the afternoon and it was there next day :flrt:


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

also use mantis world or milkie13 on e bay ....fantastic service give them a try


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> I use the livefood warehouse.. Always arrive next day and never had a dead one yet.
> 
> Liz


:2thumb:


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

ricks live food, used him a couple of times with no problems.


----------

